# HID lighting vs halogen bulbs



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I recently purchased a pair of Xentec Xenon HID kit for my 2004 silverado as I have dificulty seeing at night hoping i could see better in the dark. I can tell you that there is not enough difference between the HID Xentec Xenon kit and the stock halogen bulbs to pay the difference. So save your money, I elected for this modd after hitting a big **** that damaged the truck while pulling the boat. :shamrock:


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

What color temp were your bulbs? What wattage? Where the lights ajusted after the bulbs installed?

Unfortunately your kit does not get favorable reviews. 

I have 55 watt HIDs's from retro solutions in my Dodge and they are fantastic.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

I have the DDM Tuning in my 2001 silverado and I love it. I have 35w 5000k for the lows and 55w 5000k for the highs. I also replaced the head light assemblies for clear plastic instead of that corrugated plastic on the factory assemblies. Here's my truck in my apartment complex. These are the lows.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have the 8000 for the blue effect and I have since found out that this xentec is not a good quality brand and will be changing them to a better quality. I have the clear plastic but mine do not look like what you have, I thought about the 55watt but was afraid it might melt something. Where do I get some like that and what should it cost me.


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*hid'd*

the kits i use are very good quality with a slim ballast they are 100$ for the 35watt digital single beams and dual beam retractable are 135$ i only use the 6K lights anything else and you are looking for a ticket.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Sea hunt- I have DDM Tuning in my truck. I advise you if you go with that brand to get the slim ballasts. I didn't and while there is a lot of room in the engine bay it's still hard getting them mounted up. Also be sure to order their Dual in Dual Out harness. It's an extra $15. 5000k bulbs. I have 35 watt in my lows and 55watt in my highs. Be sure to change the fuses in the harness right away. Theyre very cheap and the lights won't fire up properly. DDM Tuning is pretty inexpensive. But they take a while to ship and get delivered. 

If you want to spend more there is a a site called Retro Solution and The retro fit source. Both of their kits cost $150. DDM Tuning was $120 total for both kits to my door. That includes shipping in the final total. 

Or, if you can't wait there is a place called HID Factory over on the west side of town. they do have a website. They have 6000k "diamond white" bulbs and up. 6000k is ok IMO. It just too much blue for me. 5000k has a slight hint a of blue. 4300k is supposed to be pure white but to me is too yellow like regular halogen bulbs.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

DDM Tuning- http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/DDM-HID-Kit-Slim-Ballast-35W-or-55W

Retro solutions- http://www.retro-solutions.com/

The retro fit source- http://www.theretrofitsource.com/index.php

HID Factory- https://shop.thehidfactory.com/


----------



## Gone fishing (Jun 17, 2006)

stangfan93, Im looking into getting some of these lights, but clueless as to what to get. I would like your set up. I looked at the DDM Tuning website but do I just need to order the light bulbs or is there a harness that I need to get?

By the way I have a 2009 Chevy silverodo.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Gone fishing said:


> stangfan93, Im looking into getting some of these lights, but clueless as to what to get. I would like your set up. I looked at the DDM Tuning website but do I just need to order the light bulbs or is there a harness that I need to get?
> 
> By the way I have a 2009 Chevy silverodo.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Below, I have loosely filled out what you need. You need to select 35 watt ballast or 55watt ballast, the bulb type 9006, 9005, etc etc, and the dual in dual out harness. The kit comes with just the bulbs and ballasts. That's what you're ordering. The dual in dual out harness has a relay and a ground and power wires. This helps the lights from flickering as that can happen. Being that you have a silverado you have seperate bulbs for your highs and lows.

For me I have 9006 for lows and 9005 for my highs. If you have any other questions feel free to ask


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh, and I have 35 watt ballasts or my lows an 55watt ballasts for my highs. And the 55s will blind you on a dark road with the reflection coming from off the street signs


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Is the fuse you mention in the HID harness or the fuse box on the truck, and should I match it with the same amp -weak fuse?- or go up 5 amps cause its not enough for the current?


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

sea hunt 202 said:


> Is the fuse you mention in the HID harness or the fuse box on the truck, and should I match it with the same amp -weak fuse?- or go up 5 amps cause its not enough for the current?


It's on The dual in dual out wiring harness. I stuck with the 30 amp fuse that was originally in the harness.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I will be changing HID's soon as another xentec ballast just went out and this time I will get the good ones


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

why can't you have 55's in your low beam, will it melt the lenses?


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

No, it won't melt the plastic. It's that they are a touch brighter and you don't want to be blinding everybody. They're already bright as it is.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I really don't want to blinde anyone just see better, but not at the cost of causing a hinderence or discomfort to others. Thanks tight lines:cheers:


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I went from stock halogens in my f150 to the 35w HIDs. Great improvement. After one of the ballasts was defective I ordered a new set, but got the 55w bulbs. Don't get the 55w... at least I don't suggest it. I was blinding people, and got pulled over 3 times for "failure to dim"(no ticket after I explained the situation). I would be driving down I10 heading back to Houston(from Georgia) and big rigs in the other lanes across the median would be flashing their brights at me.

Stick with the 35w. They are plenty bright.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have the 8000 in my high beams as I have trouble seeing at night, but they take a few seconds to come to full power. Are there other HID's that come on right away. I would like to have something that would come on right away and I would like to get some for my low beams. But want a faster light up as i do not see well at night, all the sales persons will tell you anything you want to hear to make a sale.So I am turning to my friends at 2 cool any help would be appreciated


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

So a question for y'all with seperate high and low bulbs.

Does it take a couple seconds to warm up the high beam? It seams that would negate the "flash to pass" feature.

I have 55w HID's in my Dodge (single bulb). Much better than stock and when properly adjusted nobody flashes me.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

To seahunt and bigdav

Seahunt- 8000k bulbs are pretty blue, is that what you really want? I'd suggest nothing higher than 6000k. I have 5000k. Anyways, back to your questions. There are none that really light up faster. There are two kinds. Analog ballasts and digital ballasts. The digitals do light up fast, but they're not that much faster. Even factory HIDs don't come on right away like a halogen bulb. But, the more you spend, the better quality kit you get the faster it'll light up.

If you have separate high beams and low beams, just do what I do on my silverado. I pull the lever back to activate the highs but don't fully pull it back. Just enough to turn the highs on but doesn't then the lows off. Once you notice the highs are warmed up, then pull the lever all the way back and have the highs only on. 

Bigdav- yes, it does take a few seconds to warm up. But every HID kit fires off real bright right away. But then goes back to being low and then warms up. So it doesn't negate it at all. Besides, you'll go right back to your lows anyways. So people will see that you did indeed make them aware of flash to pass. 

As far as where to get HID kits, DDM tuning is the place to go. But get their slim digital ballasts. Worth the money. 

When I have the money however, I will be upgrading to an HID kit from the retrofit source. They're $150 each kit. But they're also top dollar kits. A buddy ordered one and the wiring harness on that thing is amazing. Looks way better than the one I got from DDM.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I thought the 8000 were the whitest and look pretty white to me, the last ones I had were very blue and no brighter than a silverstar. These cost about 80.00 off ebay - I will upgrade them if I find ones that kick in right away


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

5K is white. 6k has a hint of blue. Sort of a "cool white"

8K is tends to be much bluer. As the color temp gets higher, the output in lumen goes down.

If you're concerned about the light output and not street cred style, stay in the 4k-6K range.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks so the 4000 will be the brightest if so then when I get around to replacing these that will be what I will need. Just a thought have you ever noticed the car commercials seem to be more about a close up on the high beams than the amenities?, oh well thanks for the info. I would like to know where to purchase my new set other than e-bay and what brand is the most dependable-seems mail order will tell what you want to hear. So tired of that


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

DDM tuning is what I have. Make sure to get the slim digital ballasts. But, they take almost 2 weeks to get here as they do come from china directly. 

Another place is The retrofit source. They're high quality products, so they also cost high quality too. $150 but that gets you ballast, bulbs and wiring harness. A friend of mine has bought from there and he's very happy with the product he has received.


----------



## JesusPena (Jun 29, 2013)

sea hunt 202 said:


> I recently purchased a pair of Xentec Xenon HID kit for my 2004 silverado as I have dificulty seeing at night hoping i could see better in the dark. I can tell you that there is not enough difference between the HID Xentec Xenon kit and the stock halogen bulbs to pay the difference. So save your money, I elected for this modd after hitting a big **** that damaged the truck while pulling the boat. :shamrock:


halogen bulbs are outdated and hids are latest trend.. Even I am using these hids for very long time:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## JesusPena (Jun 29, 2013)

JesusPena said:


> I recently purchased a pair of Xentec cheap hid headlight kits for my 2004 silverado as I have dificulty seeing at night hoping i could see better in the dark. I can tell you that there is not enough difference between the HID Xentec Xenon kit and the stock halogen bulbs to pay the difference. So save your money, I elected for this modd after hitting a big **** that damaged the truck while pulling the boat.
> 
> halogen bulbs are outdated and hids are latest trend.. Even I am using these hids for very long time:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


Which lights you prefer halogen or hid?


----------

